# Pickin' up "Used Stuff" ?



## graham-xrf (Mar 2, 2022)

When I can, I buy new, and if I can, I try to make it the best - but not this time. I needed a stand to put on the granite surface, and I saw one on eBay.

As it happens, it was in a bundle that included two "*Victor" 0.0005"* lever arm DTI indicators, and a larger dial "*Exacta" brand 0.001"* divisions plunger type DTI.

Also in the pile was an assortment of clamps and a rod, most of which did not seem to fit anything in any combination, except for the spring dovetail mount, which holds the DTIs.

I paid *£25* for this stuff (about *$33*).
I always knew the stuff might need some refurbish. It turns out not to be total junk!  



	

		
			
		

		
	
 _ _
	

		
			
		

		
	




The DTIs do all seem to work as they should. The lever DTI on the right is a little sticky, but looks as if it would respond well to a cleanup in the ultrasound bath, and a little instrument watchmaker type oil. The spring split-dovetail clamp is kinda old-school quality, nothing like those aluminium dovetail things you get on cheap Chinese eBay mag-stand DTIs. Despite that there needs to be some de-rusting attention, and a clean-up, I am thinking I probably did OK on this deal. 
EDIT [ Ref Post #7 - It seems the stand is a Starrett]

*Pins through the base?*
There are two pins through the base, near the adjust knob end, emerging flush on the underside.  I don't actually know what these are about, and I would be glad if someone can explain.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 2, 2022)

the pins allow you to move the indicator parallel the edge of the table.  so as to allign something with another something.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 2, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> the pins allow you to move the indicator parallel the edge of the table.  so as to allign something with another something.


Thanks Tom. I just tried that. I can push them through to poke out the bottom.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 2, 2022)

The pins denote a toolmakers gage vs. a surface gage .


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 2, 2022)

I'd say you made out like a bandit!

I'll be curious to see what they look like after you give them some special treatment....


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 2, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The pins denote a toolmakers gage vs. a surface gage .


Interesting!
I do have a couple of height gauges intended to slide around on a surface plate, the kind with vernier scale, and  the carbide wedge scriber, but I don't get them out often. I was after something to hold a DTI to check the parallelism across a part, put down on a granite surface plate. Everything else I own that can mount a DTI was on a small magnetic base. Even the best of them, "Eclipse" brand was still reliant on the magnet to stay put.

One can aspire to the Stefan Gotteswinter Squareness comparator, which has a bolt-on front bumper, and really fat vertical pole made of hardened and ground linear shafting, a mighty clamp with a sprung adjuster for the DTI, and four hardened feet under, all surface ground to be coplanar. My kit is altogether much more humble. I even hesitated on the eBay purchase, because I come from a time, and circumstances where one does not easily part with £25 without very close consideration. (I have qualified for the HM TightWad Award before)   

@ConValSam is absolutely right! For all that kit in working order, it was a bit of a score. Not even auctioned. I hit the "buy it now" button. I have taken it apart already. If I am going to use it, then I am going to give it a reasonable make-over. Not crazy OTT, but something about good enough to make a 5-tenths DTI feel proud!


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 2, 2022)

ConValSam said:


> I'd say you made out like a bandit!
> 
> I'll be curious to see what they look like after you give them some special treatment....


As it happens, while I was cleaning it up, I noticed the engraving on it's shaft.
Maybe from the days when the brand was the last word cat's whiskers, but it says..
"The LS. Starrett Co.
 Athol. Mass. U.S.A."
OK - so now I own something Starrett


----------

